# Diagrama de cargador 12V 10A



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 12, 2020)

Buenas, estoy reparando un cargador de baterías para autos y motos. Cómo sabrán por los 10A, es de carga rápida. La duda que tengo es cómo está conectado el transistor 2N3055, ya cambié los componentes malos pero antes de conectarlo quisiera que me dijeran ustedes si está todo bien. Les dejo una foto de la placa, que ayuda poco, y les dejo el esquema que hice yo a mano. Intentaré pasarlo a Proteus para que sea más claro, desde ya, muchas gracias.
El cable rojo fino corresponde a la base del 2N3055. El negro empalmado con rojo es del emisor y el negro en su totalidad es del colector.

He notado que olvidé agregar la bobina que conecta el ánodo del TYN 690 al positivo de los 6 capacitores en paralelo de 2200uFx25V.


----------



## Mishra (May 12, 2020)

Hola:
he estado viendo tus fotos y deduzco que el esquema que has sacado no es correcto del todo. Si te fijas el positivo del rectificador que va a los 6 condensadores de filtrado, tiene una resistencia de gran potencia de R22 o se 0,22 Ohm en serie con la salida +, donde creo apreciar hay un condensador de filtrado y una resistencia de 100 Ohm conectadas al negativo de salida. 
Por otra parte el negativo del rectificador conecta con los - de los condensadores de filtrado y sale un cable rojo que esta empalmado con uno negro, que en teoría conecta con el emisor del transistor de potencia, el cable negro procedente del transistor de potencia que debe corresponder con el colector, conecta con la salida - y el extremo de la resistencia de 100 Ohm y supongo el - del condensador de filtrado, no se aprecia bien, el circuito lo oculta parcialmente la resistencia de 100 Ohm, y el resto de circuito no se puede ver.


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 12, 2020)

Mishra dijo:


> Hola:
> he estado viendo tus fotos y deduzco que el esquema que has sacado no es correcto del todo. Si te fijas el positivo del rectificador que va a los 6 condensadores de filtrado, tiene una resistencia de gran potencia de R22 o se 0,22 Ohm en serie con la salida +, donde creo apreciar hay un condensador de filtrado y una resistencia de 100 Ohm conectadas al negativo de salida.
> Por otra parte el negativo del rectificador conecta con los - de los condensadores de filtrado y sale un cable rojo que esta empalmado con uno negro, que en teoría conecta con el emisor del transistor de potencia, el cable negro procedente del transistor de potencia que debe corresponder con el colector, conecta con la salida - y el extremo de la resistencia de 100 Ohm y supongo el - del condensador de filtrado, no se aprecia bien, el circuito lo oculta parcialmente la resistencia de 100 Ohm, y el resto de circuito no se puede ver.
> 
> ...


Voy a quitar esos empalmes y pondré cables nuevos para tomar nuevas fotos, haré un nuevo esquema más legible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

DARIOGCRUZ dijo:


> haré un nuevo esquema más legible...



🙏


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 13, 2020)

Aquí les dejo el esquema pasado en limpio con las correcciones y agregados de componentes faltantes.


----------



## sergiot (May 13, 2020)

Que lindo lió, y pensar que toda la vida se cargaron las baterías con un simple diodo jajajaja, en ésta cuarentena modifiqué una fuente de PC como explicó hace tiempo Dosmetros y funciona perfecto.
Lo que no entiendo es porqué tanto filtrado siendo que al conectar una bateria, ésta es en teoría un capacitor ideal y no queda nada del ripple de alterna.
El que lo diseñó debe haber tenia alguna razón para regular por negativo, en los 80 había tv que usaban fuentes lineales y regulaban el negativo, incluso eran positivo a masa.
No te va a quedar otra opción que probarla, y en vez de batería yo usaría una lampara de 12 V


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

No será una fuente regulada para transmisión RF ?


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 13, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Que lindo lió, y pensar que toda la vida se cargaron las baterías con un simple diodo jajajaja, en ésta cuarentena modifiqué una fuente de PC como explicó hace tiempo Dosmetros y funciona perfecto.
> Lo que no entiendo es porqué tanto filtrado siendo que al conectar una bateria, ésta es en teoría un capacitor ideal y no queda nada del ripple de alterna.
> El que lo diseñó debe haber tenia alguna razón para regular por negativo, en los 80 había tv que usaban fuentes lineales y regulaban el negativo, incluso eran positivo a masa.
> No te va a quedar otra opción que probarla, y en vez de batería yo usaría una lampara de 12 V


Ya le cambié todos los componentes malos y eliminé todos los cortos que tenía... Pero la primera vez que lo probé me quemó el 2N3055 sin hacer ruido ni chispas, tuve que cambiarlo pero no me animo a probarlo porque la manera en la que está conectado me hace dudar... Como podría proteger ese transistor para probar? Ya que es de los componentes más caros que tiene la placa


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será una fuente regulada para transmisión RF ?


No te sabría decir, es de un mecánico que la usa para cargar baterías.


----------



## ricbevi (May 13, 2020)

Así sin ropa no la reconocí a simple vista. 
Gano *DOSMETROS !!! *es una fuente de alimentación estabilizada y de las que me dieron bastante trabajo( gracias a dios por ello) ya que el transformador es de tensión muy elevada para regular y pretenden que la resistencia se "coma/disipe"  parte de la potencia sobrante pero cuando el 2N3055 se quema y refuerzan todo(cables, fusibles), chau aparato que este conectado a ella.

Por si a alguien le sirve...este es el esquema de una de 6A que en su momento(solo han pasado 24 años) saque a mano alzada seguramente para poder repararla entendiendo lo que el fabricante pretendía hacer con él.



Hay que aclarar por supuesto que eso no es un cargador de batería pero se puede usar si se tiene una provisión de 2N3055 importante por que los quemara cada 2x3 o mas cada 3x2.
Eran malas para usarla como fuentes de alimentación de un equipo de comunicaciones que el consumo es ocasional y fluctuante así que con uno constante y grade como una batería descargada durara lo que un gas en el éter para ser poético.

Como si fuera poco veo en el esquema solo un 2N3055 para 10A cuando por lo general se usan como mínimo 2 para un uso ocasional e intermitente(no en un taller mecánico).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

El 99,99 % de 2N3055 son falsificados , hay que buscar algún reemplazo.

Tenía "olor" a fuente y no tanto a cargador


----------



## ricbevi (May 13, 2020)

Aunque sean originales, la disipación del 2N3055 es de 115W en el mejor de los casos y con 10V de diferencia entre la entrada y salida (transformador de 19VAC x 1.4 = 26.6Vdc - 1.4 = 25.2VDC a la entrada del regulador....salida 14.5 si esta re-cargada) y la salida si se intenta sacarle 10A son 100W en esas condiciones peor aun si la batería se encuentra descargada sera mayor la diferencia y la potencia que deberá disipar.

No mas de 50 o 60W por cada unidad de forma segura he trabajado en formato intermitente o discontinuo.

Aclaración los transistores dibujados en el esquema que subí en algunos casos no corresponden en cuanto a su polaridad del dibujo de emisor (ejemplo el 2N3055,BC548 están dibujados como PNP cuando son NPN)


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 13, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Así sin ropa no la reconocí a simple vista.
> Gano *DOSMETROS !!! *es una fuente de alimentación estabilizada y de las que me dieron bastante trabajo( gracias a dios por ello) ya que el transformador es de tensión muy elevada para regular y pretenden que la resistencia se "coma/disipe"  parte de la potencia sobrante pero cuando el 2N3055 se quema y refuerzan todo(cables, fusibles), chau aparato que este conectado a ella.
> 
> Por si a alguien le sirve...este es el esquema de una de 6A que en su momento(solo han pasado 24 años) saque a mano alzada seguramente para poder repararla entendiendo lo que el fabricante pretendía hacer con él.
> ...


Entonces que me recomiendas? Rediseñar el circuito? Porque lo usa para cargar baterías, y yo no quiero que vuelva a los días diciendo que se le quemó nuevamente.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 99,99 % de 2N3055 son falsificados , hay que buscar algún reemplazo.
> 
> Tenía "olor" a fuente y no tanto a cargador


Había pensado reemplazar esa placa por un par de capacitores, el 2N3055 y un LM7812 con un 1N4007 en serie a la salida para alcanzar la tensión requerida para cargar una batería de 12V. En teoría, sería un cargador estable?


----------



## Mishra (May 13, 2020)

El esquema que pones de segunda sigue estando mal, mira tienes un cortocircuito. y la salida negativa ve directamente al rectificador.



Visto tu esquema y el de Ricbevi creo que el esquema debe ser algo parecido a esto:


yo creo que lo mejor es comprar uno montado y funcionando, aquí podéis encontrar varios modelos dependiendo de las necesidades, y sus precios son inmejorables, yo compre este y me funciona a las mil maravillas, aparte es automático y tiene el ciclo de carga adecuado a cada batería lo que alarga su vida util.









						Car Battery Charger Full Automatic Intelligent 200AH Pulse Repair 250V 12/24V
					

Only US$33.99, buy best car battery charger full automatic intelligent 200ah pulse repair 250v 12/24v sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com
				




Un saludín


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

Armate éste 😍 : Reconstruir cargador bateria hector 1208

. . .  solo que tienes que leer toooodooo el post 🙆‍♂️


----------



## emilio177 (May 13, 2020)

es un cargados para bateria....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será una fuente regulada para transmisión RF ?



no.. es para cargar bateria.. tuene sensor de corriente.. y con eso limita la corriente de carga...  y ese limitador controla en transistor y regular la corriente de carga


Mishra dijo:


> Hola:
> he estado viendo tus fotos y deduzco que el esquema que has sacado no es correcto del todo. Si te fijas el positivo del rectificador que va a los 6 condensadores de filtrado, tiene una resistencia de gran potencia de R22 o se 0,22 Ohm en serie con la salida +, donde creo apreciar hay un condensador de filtrado y una resistencia de 100 Ohm conectadas al negativo de salida.
> Por otra parte el negativo del rectificador conecta con los - de los condensadores de filtrado y sale un cable rojo que esta empalmado con uno negro, que en teoría conecta con el emisor del transistor de potencia, el cable negro procedente del transistor de potencia que debe corresponder con el colector, conecta con la salida - y el extremo de la resistencia de 100 Ohm y supongo el - del condensador de filtrado, no se aprecia bien, el circuito lo oculta parcialmente la resistencia de 100 Ohm, y el resto de circuito no se puede ver.
> 
> ...



el esquema que dibujas es  correcto... la resistencia es sensora y controla la ccorriente de el 2n3055  eso se llama fuente de corriente...


ricbevi dijo:


> Así sin ropa no la reconocí a simple vista.
> Gano *DOSMETROS !!! *es una fuente de alimentación estabilizada y de las que me dieron bastante trabajo( gracias a dios por ello) ya que el transformador es de tensión muy elevada para regular y pretenden que la resistencia se "coma/disipe"  parte de la potencia sobrante pero cuando el 2N3055 se quema y refuerzan todo(cables, fusibles), chau aparato que este conectado a ella.
> 
> Por si a alguien le sirve...este es el esquema de una de 6A que en su momento(solo han pasado 24 años) saque a mano alzada seguramente para poder repararla entendiendo lo que el fabricante pretendía hacer con él.
> ...



no es una fuente estabiizada... es una fuente de corriente...en ningun momento regula el volrahe de saida... solo regula el maximo de corriente...


Mishra dijo:


> cia bie





DARIOGCRUZ dijo:


> Ya le cambié todos los componentes malos y eliminé todos los cortos que tenía... Pero la primera vez que lo probé me quemó el 2N3055 sin hacer ruido ni chispas, tuve que cambiarlo pero no me animo a probarlo porque la manera en la que está conectado me hace dudar... Como podría proteger ese transistor para probar? Ya que es de los componentes más caros que tiene la placa
> 
> No te sabría decir, es de un mecánico que la usa para cargar baterías.



al probar debes poner una ampolleta de vehiculo de 24v
mide el voltaje en el condensador despues de el puente... te estoy dibujando un esquema bonito para que entiendas... el circuito es un limitador de corriente..
me dices el boltahe y vamos caminando


----------



## Mishra (May 13, 2020)

Si queréis un juguetito podéis usar este circuito que carga las baterías de forma automática y usa también el ciclo de carga ideal para baterías ácidas de plomo. Lo malo que solo carga hasta 3 Amp. Aunque yo modifiqué uno cambiando los diodos de salida son de 3Amp. por unos de 10Amp. SK1040D1  y añadí una resistencia R080 y conseguí casi 5Amp. el transistor mostfet admite hasta 8.8Amp. este circuito ademas se consigue en Amazon y Ebay









						DD30CRTA 3A 12V 1-1000AH Lead-Acid Battery Accumulator Storage Cell Charger Charging for UPS Car Solar Motorcycles Electric Vehicles
					

Only US$11.99, buy best dd30crta 3a 12v 1-1000ah lead-acid battery accumulator storage cell charger charging for ups car solar motorcycles electric vehicles sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com
				




Otra cosita, el transistor 2N3055 es muy robusto, pero hay muchos falsos que no aguantan tanto, yo suelo usar el BUW48 de 45Amp y 60V. aguanta los 150W bien y es un TO218 mas facil para colocar en un disipador y conectarlo al Circuito Impreso.


----------



## emilio177 (May 13, 2020)

DARIOGCRUZ dijo:


> Entonces que me recomiendas? Rediseñar el circuito? Porque lo usa para cargar baterías, y yo no quiero que vuelva a los días diciendo que se le quemó nuevamente.
> 
> Había pensado reemplazar esa placa por un par de capacitores, el 2N3055 y un LM7812 con un 1N4007 en serie a la salida para alcanzar la tensión requerida para cargar una batería de 12V. En teoría, sería un cargador estable?




el amigo misra  te dice que gay un corcrocircuito...  pero yo creo qye dubujaste mal el esqyema..

adhunto una imagen donde puedes ver un corto entre la salida tiristor  ademas tienes ma dibijado las resistencuias qye van al gate de el tiristor..

el trimmer o potenciometro controla la base de los transistores 
para probar con bateria debes poner ampolleta seria y evitas se queme...
los zener de cuantos volt son??

pones una foto de tu nuevo transistor 2n3055 y dime que cosas lo cambiaste.
lo cambiastes solo para molestar.. o realmente estaba malo??
al prrobar lo haces con ampolleta serie y pones una ampolleta de 24v y mides voltajes

adjunto imagen.. la corriges  los detalles antes indicados



ricbevi dijo:


> Aunque sean originales, la disipación del 2N3055 es de 115W en el mejor de los casos y con 10V de diferencia entre la entrada y salida (transformador de 19VAC x 1.4 = 26.6Vdc - 1.4 = 25.2VDC a la entrada del regulador....salida 14.5 si esta re-cargada) y la salida si se intenta sacarle 10A son 100W en esas condiciones peor aun si la batería se encuentra descargada sera mayor la diferencia y la potencia que deberá disipar.
> 
> No mas de 50 o 60W por cada unidad de forma segura he trabajado en formato intermitente o discontinuo.
> 
> Aclaración los transistores dibujados en el esquema que subí en algunos casos no corresponden en cuanto a su polaridad del dibujo de emisor (ejemplo el 2N3055,BC548 están dibujados como PNP cuando son NPN)



no.. son 19v DC  fijate qur esta medida a la salida de el diodo... si le conectas una bateria no significa que vaya a mantenerse los 19v  ..yo tengo un ttrafo.. dice 12v cuando mido dice 18v pero le conecto consumo y baja a 12v


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 14, 2020)

Aquí voy dejando unas fotos de la placa. Los componentes que cambie fueron el tip30c (estaba dañado), el trimmer de 100ohm (estaba en corto), 1 capacitor de 2200uFx25V que está cerca del tiristor y cambie el TYN688 que tenía originalmente por un TYN690 que fue lo que conseguí en mí ciudad.

Los cables celestes corresponden al emisor del 2N3055 y al pin negativo del puente de diodos. El marrón es del pin positivo del puente de diodos. El los cables negros son del colector del 2N3055 y el pin negativo de la salida. El cable rojo fino es de la base del 2N3055 y va al colector del BC546. El cable rojo grueso es el pin positivo de la salida.


----------



## ricbevi (May 14, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> ......
> no.. son 19v DC  fijate qur esta medida a la salida de el diodo... si le conectas una bateria no significa que vaya a mantenerse los 19v  ..yo tengo un ttrafo.. dice 12v cuando mido dice 18v pero le conecto consumo y baja a 12v



Si prestas atención al esquema que subí del la fuente de 6A de la misma marca el transformador es de 20+20 VAC por lo que si bajara posiblemente hasta los 20V y también se debe tener en cuenta que en la resistencia se disipan 20 0 22W a pleno consumo de 10A que es lo que declara que soporta el fabricante(cosa que dudo que lo pueda sostener de forma continua o por lapsos de 2 o 3hs, mas bien 3 o 5 minutos como máximo antes de quemarse).

A lo que apunto es a lo que ya se ha dicho ese esquema no sirve para un cargador rápido o lento de batería, hay que hacer otro totalmente diferente.


----------



## emilio177 (May 14, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si prestas atención al esquema que subí del la fuente de 6A de la misma marca el transformador es de 20+20 VAC por lo que si bajara posiblemente hasta los 20V y también se debe tener en cuenta que en la resistencia se disipan 20 0 22W a pleno consumo de 10A que es lo que declara que soporta el fabricante(cosa que dudo que lo pueda sostener de forma continua o por lapsos de 2 o 3hs, mas bien 3 o 5 minutos como máximo antes de quemarse).
> 
> A lo que apunto es a lo que ya se ha dicho ese esquema no sirve para un cargador rápido o lento de batería, hay que hacer otro totalmente diferente.



no.no.no

primero definamos fuente ideal... una fuente ideal es una fuente (ejemplo)que entrega (despues del diodo) 19vDC le pones un consumo de 5A  y el voltaje va a ser 19v y si le pones consumo de 10A el voltaje va a ser 19v.... eso es fuente ideal

una fuente real...lo mides y tiene 19v  si le pones un consumo(olvidate de las otras cosas de esa resistencia.. bateria..etc) de 5a el voltaje va a bajar a 16v y si aumentas el consumo va a bajar a 14v..esto se llama fuente real...y no le heches la culpa a la resistencia de 0.22ohms 
que paso???  eso se llama resistencia interna ..otro dia podemos seguir en eso..

en el circuito la resistencia no pinta nada.. lo sacas y sigue haciendo lo mismo el cargador..

lo dibuje mas bonito tu cargador 6A
pero con algunos errores.en tu dibujo......pero estan corregidos
la coneccion a base de el 2n3055
y probablemente se te cruzo las patas de el tip42C 
el zener deberia estar conectado al emisor de el BC546
pegue una imagen.. para que tengas una referencia


----------



## ricbevi (May 14, 2020)

OFF-TOPIC...para la depuración

Pongámonos de acuerdo en algo, tanto el consultante del tema como el esquema que subí yo de 6A de la misma marca, *no son cargadores de batería son fuentes de alimentación estabilizadas.*

Si no mantienen el voltaje a la salida, hay que avisarle al fabricante que cambie la inscripción del frente, si la fuente "*real*" como usted la llama, no mantiene la tensión de salida hasta el consumo de 10A que el pregona en el frente de esta como reitero,"*Fuente de Alimentacion Estabilizada 13.8VCC 10A*.



Durante mas de 40 años he trabajado y reparado ese tipo de fuentes estabilizadas y reguladas y la variación ronda los 200mV...600mV mas o menos, sin carga a la salida a su corriente máxima y algunas menos dependiendo del tamaño/corriente máxima.

Las mas chicas de 3A..5A es mas fácil que la variación sea menor.

Ya para fuentes de 30A con dicha carga los cables y su longitud empiezan a tener importancia aun en trechos cortos.

Realmente todo esto no es tan importante si no que pueda solucionar el problema el consultante *DARIOGCRUZ .*

Basándome en mi experiencia quise advertirle a *DARIOGCRUZ *lo que a mi criterio debería hacer pero esta en él seguirlo o hacer caso omiso y seguir cambiando 2N3055 por que eso seguramente es lo que pasara si sigue usando esa fuente de alimentación estabilizada como cargador de baterías en un taller mecánico aunque todo este dibujado y puesto lo mas original posible.

Por mi parte c'est fini

Salu2


----------



## emilio177 (May 14, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC...para la depuración
> 
> Pongámonos de acuerdo en algo, tanto el consultante del tema como el esquema que subí yo de 6A de la misma marca, *no son cargadores de batería son fuentes de alimentación estabilizadas.*
> 
> ...





el manifestante.. dijo .. "cargador de bateria... "  cuando alguien se compra una fuente estabilizada... uno puede usarlo hasta como pisa papel... pasando como cargador de bateria... en ningun lado de la fuente dice: no usar como cargador

le hice unas correcciones al esquema de el manifestante...revisando ese esquema .. no tiene un limitador de corriente.. por lo que al conectar un consumo grande puede dañar el 2n3055... eso puede pasar cuando conecte una bateria demasiado descargada...
y tienes razon cuando dices que... "aunque le ponga el mas original posible.."  se seguira quemando...
.


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> no.no.no
> 
> primero definamos fuente ideal... una fuente ideal es una fuente (ejemplo)que entrega (despues del diodo) 19vDC le pones un consumo de 5A  y el voltaje va a ser 19v y si le pones consumo de 10A el voltaje va a ser 19v.... eso es fuente ideal
> 
> ...



Lo que tú defines es una fuente regulada o estabilizada frente a una no regulada.
Una fuente regulada de 2A 12V da 12V con 2A y a partir de ahí "hace lo que puede". Si con 2A ya no da 12V es que están mal las especificaciones.


La ideal da infinitos amperios y su Zi=0Ω


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2020)

Me parece que se fueron . . . , el consultante está reparando una fuente o cargador, sea lo que sea, que no es de su propiedad, y por mas bonito que le dibujen un circuito útil, debe querer repararlo ya que así andaba, bien o mal, si él consultante propone rehacer el diseño porque el dueño del aparato en cuestión así lo quisiera, lo hubiese dicho.

Al consultante, si seguís con la idea de su reparación, rene en cuenta todo lo que se te dijo, y para no quemar algo por mala conexión, utiliza un transformador de menor tensión y con cargas de bajo consumo, así vas controlando y detectando problemas antes de la explosión.


----------

